# Dairy free products



## Johnno (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello,

I have a dairy allergy and have been in the UAE for nearly 4 months now but cannot find dairy free alternatives to things like butter, cheese, yoghurt, chocolate and ice cream. I can get soya milk but that seems to be about as far as it goes for alternatives to cow's milk in the UAE. Does anyone know any different?

Johnno


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Johnno said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a dairy allergy and have been in the UAE for nearly 4 months now but cannot find dairy free alternatives to things like butter, cheese, yoghurt, chocolate and ice cream. I can get soya milk but that seems to be about as far as it goes for alternatives to cow's milk in the UAE. Does anyone know any different?
> 
> Johnno



You need to take a trip to the Oganic Supermarket and you'll find what you need. Main store is in Dubai Mall and there's small branch in The Greens.

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

go to the local pharmacy and get some lactaid.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

But a dairy allergy isn't the same as being lactose intolerant.

-


----------



## Johnno (Dec 13, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> You need to take a trip to the Oganic Supermarket and you'll find what you need. Main store is in Dubai Mall and there's small branch in The Greens.
> 
> -


Thanks for the quick response. I'll give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## hus (Apr 8, 2010)

Johnno said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I'll give it a go tomorrow.


Hey Johnno, did you have any luck with the dairy free stuff? 

I've been allergic to dairy for the last 3 years & recently moved out to the uae from the uk. I always get the lactose thing from ppl, people just don't know the difference! It's even worse in dubai!

Soya milk is all i've found, but the stuff they sell is vile! Looking for soya butter etc. Let me know what you found.

Cheers


Hus


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

check with indian fellows, many of them are strict vegetarians, no eggs, no milk, they would know which staff you need to buy


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> check with indian fellows, many of them are strict vegetarians, no eggs, no milk, they would know which staff you need to buy


errr which Indian fellows are you talking about ?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

rsinner said:


> errr which Indian fellows are you talking about ?


he, those who don't consume diary products, and which indian fellow are you?


----------



## Johnno (Dec 13, 2009)

Hus,

Would you believe that I found it all in Spinneys Mangrove Village, Abu Dhabi in the end.

The soya milk is the American Silk brand most of the time; although you do get Australian stuff sometimes. It's all UHT rather than fresh but quite palatable.

Dairy free spread is Benecol Light - mega expensive though.

Yoghurt is fresh Provamel Soya Yoghurt.

They even do Swedish Glace dairy free ice cream in both vanilla and chocolate flavours.

Hope that helps.

Johnno.



hus said:


> Hey Johnno, did you have any luck with the dairy free stuff?
> 
> I've been allergic to dairy for the last 3 years & recently moved out to the uae from the uk. I always get the lactose thing from ppl, people just don't know the difference! It's even worse in dubai!
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnno (Dec 13, 2009)

hus said:


> Hey Johnno, did you have any luck with the dairy free stuff?
> 
> I've been allergic to dairy for the last 3 years & recently moved out to the uae from the uk. I always get the lactose thing from ppl, people just don't know the difference! It's even worse in dubai!
> 
> ...


Hus,

Did you get my response? Was it of any use?

Johnno


----------

